# symbol on Takashima Awasedo?



## markenki (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Sara and Jon,

What does the flower-like symbol, seen here on the left (top of the stone), on the Takashima Awasedo mean?







I see it on other stones as well. Also what does the kanji say?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## JBroida (Aug 18, 2012)

it pretty much just says natural stone from kyoto in the flower symbol

the kanji on the lower left hand corner of the stone (bottom right in the picture) says shohonzan


----------



## markenki (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, Jon. Ok... what does "shohonzan" mean?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 18, 2012)

its kind of vague... just like honyama

its just something seen on a lot of finishing stones. Sho means true, so its just there to add emphasis to the "honyama". Kind of like junhonyama (or pure honyama).


----------



## mainaman (Aug 18, 2012)

the flower symbol is the symbol (logo)of the Kyoto Stone Association


----------



## mainaman (Aug 18, 2012)

JBroida said:


> its kind of vague... just like honyama
> 
> its just something seen on a lot of finishing stones. Sho means true, so its just there to add emphasis to the "honyama". Kind of like junhonyama (or pure honyama).


So pretty much means true finishing stone? Can the term honyama be used in the sense of finishing stone ?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 18, 2012)

can... can not... honestly, a lot of things with natural stones are so ambiguous its crazy. Thats why anyone worthwhile will just tell you to find someone you trust and test everything. In general, honyama should refer to the series of mines running east from atagoyama mountain... narutaki, shobudani, etc.


----------

